# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Video & Music Collabo.

## LostKiddo

Yeah... totally never mind i said anything.

----------


## jarrhead

I would like to but I am a musician, not a filmer.

----------


## LostKiddo

what kinda music ya make ?  :smiley:

----------


## jarrhead

I have a classical background that got me started, then I started playing bass. I learned with things like Tool (progressive rock) and then started learning lots of jazz.  I now play things like Between the Buried and Me, which is a collaboration of every damn musical idea in the world.

If you don't mind growling, I reccomend you watch the entire Colors DVD on youtube. If not, just watch Sun of Nothing and Ants of The Sky. Ignore the growls, and listen to the music. Also how they put literally dozens of music styles into those songs.


Basically, here's my musical progression:

Classical
Rock/Metal
Progressive Rock
Dozens of Styles (Polka, mathcore, jazz, etc. etc. etc. all in one song)

----------


## LostKiddo

x

----------


## jarrhead

I can work with you on the music!  ::D: 

Would you like me to link you to the DVD?

----------


## LostKiddo

x

----------


## jarrhead

Alright.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iN74dEaD08A

Click related to get to parts 2-11.

Part 9 is my favorite, being a bassist and all..  :tongue2:   As well as the great transition to their last song that takes up two whole parts. It's 15 minutes long.

----------


## LostKiddo

x

----------


## jarrhead

huh? I wasn't suggesting using this DVD. I was just showing you my diversity of music styles.

----------


## LostKiddo

x

----------


## jarrhead

Sweet.  ::D:

----------


## LostKiddo

x:

----------


## jarrhead

I am looking forward. Either necro this thread if it's dead or PM me if it's not.

----------


## LostKiddo

x

----------


## jarrhead

what will the collab be about?

----------


## LostKiddo

x

----------


## Banana

wtf happened in this thread

i hate it when people do that

inb4lock

----------


## jarrhead

he deleted all his posts with xs. Miscommunication on my part and we got kinda heated. I think this project has gone straight to hell.

----------

